# test message app in miui...



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyway to put the text messages in order? I haven't had time today to check forums or anything... Reminds me of the first froyo update that put text messages out of order...


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't you change the receive order by hitting menu and going to settings?

I'm on cm4dx so I can't tell you exactly how


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

No I haven't seen a way to change the order... oh well


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

could still just use handcent. always a better msging app than the stock ones :-D


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> could still just use handcent. always a better msging app than the stock ones :-D


I wish the lockscreen shortcuts could choose the default apps :/


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

im going to have to put in a +1 on GOSMS app. i really love it


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> Anyway to put the text messages in order? I haven't had time today to check forums or anything... Reminds me of the first froyo update that put text messages out of order...


I have not found a way either. Its kind of annoying as well.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

You know i havent had an issue at all with the text messages being out of order. I am using the stock Miui text messaging app also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> You know i havent had an issue at all with the text messages being out of order. I am using the stock Miui text messaging app also.


Neither have I.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Strange.

Guess Im one of the few having some strange issues with MIUI. Sadly, I'm leaving it for now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Strange.
> 
> Guess Im one of the few having some strange issues with MIUI. Sadly, I'm leaving it for now.


Sometimes, things can go wrong during a flash and such. Seeing multiple threads regarding strange things happening on a variety of ROMs is evidence of that.  You can always try going back to a clean slate and flashing the ROM again. Even though I follow the steps to flash a ROM correctly every single time, there have been one or two times in the past when something just messed up in the process. Doing it over again corrected whatever went wrong.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Strange.
> 
> Guess Im one of the few having some strange issues with MIUI. Sadly, I'm leaving it for now.


you arent the only one its happening to me to doesnt bother me enough to switch roms or use a third party app though


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

having the same issue. annoying, but i can deal with it until there is a fix.


----------

